# Changing Locks in Rental Apartment???



## Rider of Rohan (Oct 19, 2012)

Ciao! I am in the process of making an offer for a 4 year rental contract in Lombardia. The apartment is gorgeous, everything brand new, the price is good and my husband and I love it. We got some strange vibes from the proprietor, though -- he clearly loves the apartment too...maybe too much. We are allowed to change the locks, right? The apartment is in a condominium. I've tried looking on other forums and I couldn't find an answer to this question.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Once you've signed the contract and taken possession of the apartment you're allowed to change the locks, unless otherwise agreed on the contract. However I must say it's a custom in Italy to give a copy of your keys to the landlord and a trusted neighbour in case you lock yourself out, and not informing the landlord of this would be considered at least suspicious.

Regardless of whether you change the locks or not, the landlord cannot enter your apartment without your permission.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

are you going to bet on it we have the same down here in abruzzo the sell or let a property if its for holidays or what they keep keys use the toilets when they are atending there land theydont seem to want to let go so beware


----------



## Rider of Rohan (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you both, I really appreciated it. The proprietor seems like a gentleman, but he is is definitely attached to his apartment and nothing bad happening to it ever. He has talked about putting a provision into the rental contract of "no workbench." We are student violinists, but not only do we use only hand tools but we own a vacuum cleaner. But love of god, who doesn't have hobbies! And we're in Italy -- of course I'm going to pull out the canvas, oil paints and play my violin! But we should be able to do chainsaw art in the home so long as we don't annoy our neighbors and we return the apartment to him in the lovely condition that he's giving it to us. I've rented out houses in the US and dealt with the nightmare when they've been trashed, so I'm understanding of his position, but I don't want to risk our proprietor thinking that he can just pop by and inspect, so I just wanted to double-check the legality of our changing out the locks. We'll also be gone for long periods of time, and surprises can suck. Thank you all so much for the mountain of invaluable transition assistance on this website!!!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> are you going to bet on it we have the same down here in abruzzo the sell or let a property if its for holidays or what they keep keys use the toilets when they are atending there land theydont seem to want to let go so beware


If you have a regular contract for "prima casa" then he cannot enter the property without consent. If it's "seconda casa" or "foresteria" and you don't live there all year round he could say he entered the house let's say for renovating or fixing the plumbings.


----------

